# TCP oder UDP



## Evolver (22. Jun 2007)

Man sagt oft, für Spiele sollte aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit UDP verwendet werden. Es sei eben besser, wenn mal eine Positionsübermittlung (oder ähnliches) verloren geht, als wenn unter Umständen die Wartezeit auf eine Nachricht zu lang wird. Ich bin aber TCP eigentlich mehr zugeneigt, deswegen folgende Fragen.

Aber wie steht es den nun in der Praxis: Ist ein Unterschied tatsächlich deutlich spürbar? In wie fern ist dies abhängig von der Menge der zu übertragenden Daten?

Wenn man UDP nutzt: Macht es Sinn, seperat eine TCP-Verbindung zu halten, um nicht so zeitkritische Nachrichten zu senden? Die könnte das Verbidungsmanagement, Chatfunktionen und ähnliches betreffen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Jun 2007)

dazu kann ich auf dieses interessanten Thread verweisen:
http://www.javagaming.org/forums/index.php?topic=608.0

Ob du UDP oder TCP nimmst, hängt viel von der Situation ab.


----------



## EgonOlsen (22. Jun 2007)

Evolver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man UDP nutzt: Macht es Sinn, seperat eine TCP-Verbindung zu halten, um nicht so zeitkritische Nachrichten zu senden? Die könnte das Verbidungsmanagement, Chatfunktionen und ähnliches betreffen.


Ich würde es genau umgekehrt machen... :wink: Wie der verlinkte Thread zeigt, gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Meine ist, dass man auf UDP letztendlich wieder eine Schicht aufsetzen muss, um den Paketverlust u.ä. zu managen, sonst ist es für manche Dinge einfach nicht sinnvoll nutzbar. Und dann baue ich letztendlich nur TCP nach, also kann ich es auch gleich benutzen. So habe ich das jedenfalls erfahren. Ich habe auch mit UDP angefangen, weil es irgendwie "sexy" war, nutze es jetzt aber nur noch für den Serverbrowser und solche Dinge, also wo es egal ist, wenn mal ein Paket flöten geht oder zu einer anderen Zeit ankommt.


----------

